# Large air pump recomendations?



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am starting to use air stones again, and decided its time to upgrade my old ancient pumps. 

I am going to need to power at least 10 air stones for the setup i want, The depth in the tanks ranging from 12" 10 24". So its fair to say the ones commonly sold around here are out of the question. 

I need something that is quiet too. 

Does anyone have any recommendations? I'm guessing a product like this will cost around $150. I don't like the idea of ordering from an American company because i get dinged with $40.00 shipping charges. 

Thanks!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You just missed on the Pump 40 that went for $80 !

I have a old metal body pump 20 which ran for 12 years straight - except for power out.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

IPU has DY Air pumps exclusive for Canada. Great pumps, great price.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Those are great prices for sure Grant. I paid close to $300 for Pump 20.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Alex, i love "The pump". I still have the 40 model and I believe Pat is running the 60 or 80 model. They are great, lots of power and build like a tank. If you can find one, get it.

If not, any copy one will do. I think I paid my 60 model for $170.


----------

